# problem mit einbinden einer seite - newbie



## fft (24. August 2005)

hallo miteinander.

folgendes problem:

wie ihr hier seht habe ich ein forum in eine seite eingebunden: 
http://www.schappo.com/interaktiv/surfflirt/index.html

wie kann ich es hinbekommen, dass der untere rand automatisch! kleiner wird?
sozusagen, dass er abschliessen kann mit der unteren kante wo das eingebundene forum aufhört?
(die weiße fläche soll sich automatisch anpassen, denn die ist von meiner seite und das forum selbst hört bei der orangenen werbung auf).

ich denke mal das es nicht möglich sein wird, aber ich frage trotzdem mal nach.

ist schwierig für mich zu erklären, da ich eure fachbegriffe nicht alle kenne...also habt bitte nachsicht


----------



## cameeel (24. August 2005)

Weis net obs funktioniert aber du bindest dein Forum ja wie folgt ein:

```
<iframe src="http://70349.board.webtropia.com/board.php?action=index" height="2500" width="100%" frameborder="0" scrolling="auto">
 <p>Achtung: Diese Inhalte k&ouml;nnen nicht angezeigt werden, weil Ihr Browser keine IFrames unterst&uuml;tzt.<p>
  </iframe>
```
 
  Probier doch mal aus was passiert wenn du die Angabe im height Attribut kleiner machst...

  Ansonsten konnte ich im Quelltext vom Forum grad nix erkennen was die weiße Fläche verursacht...

  MfG
  cAm3eel

*Nachtrag: Es kann natürlich auch ein Bug vom Firefox sein, denn im IE ist die weiße Fläche nicht zu sehen 
 Seltsam, ich bin es nämlich gewohnt das die Bugs im IE auftreten net im Firefox ^^
*


----------



## nero_85 (24. August 2005)

ich versteh dein problem nicht ganz! ich habs mir angesehn aber deine fragestellung ist ein bisschen wirr! welcher rand soll wo abschließen? der unterste rand deiner seite mit dem browserrand oder was?

bitte bisschen genauer!  
thx

ps:versuchs mit php!


----------



## cameeel (24. August 2005)

nero_85 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich versteh dein problem nicht ganz! ich habs mir angesehn aber deine fragestellung ist ein bisschen wirr! welcher rand soll wo abschließen? der unterste rand deiner seite mit dem browserrand oder was?
> 
> bitte bisschen genauer!


 Ich glaube er meinte die große weiße Fläche die unter dem Forum zu sehen ist (im IFrame) => die weiße Fläche erscheint nur im Firefox nicht im IE.
 Aber ich hab ja oben schon geantwortet und hoff es hilft...



			
				nero_85 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ps:versuchs mit php!


 Was hat die darstellung der Seite mit PHP zu tun?

 MfG
 cAm3eel


----------



## nero_85 (24. August 2005)

> Zitat von *cAm3eel*:
> 
> _Was hat die darstellung der Seite mit PHP zu tun?_


keine iframes   

ich finde es nich so schön wenn man zwei scrollbars zu bedienen hat! (ausgenommen formulare) aber die seite ansich is wirklich gut!!   



> Zitat von *cAm3eel*:
> 
> _Ich glaube er meinte die große weiße Fläche die unter dem Forum zu sehen ist (im IFrame) => die weiße Fläche erscheint nur im Firefox nicht im IE.
> Aber ich hab ja oben schon geantwortet und hoff es hilft...
> ?_



deshalb! ich hab hier leider nur ie! muss ich mir zuhause nochma ansehn!!   


cya


----------



## cameeel (24. August 2005)

Ja und was haben IFrames mit PHP zu tun? Du meinst er soll einfach PHP lernen und das Forum selbst programmieren damit er keine IFrames mehr verwenden muss oder?

 Aber hast recht, es stört schon bissel aber naja, dafür ist der Rest der Seite net schlecht...

 MfG
 cAm3eel


----------



## nero_85 (24. August 2005)

das hab ich gemeint! vielleicht ein wenig umständlich aber hey, was hat man denn sonst zu tun   !

außerdem ist mit php vieles leichter!

cya


----------



## cameeel (24. August 2005)

nero_85 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> das hab ich gemeint! vielleicht ein wenig umständlich aber hey, was hat man denn sonst zu tun   !
> 
> außerdem ist mit php vieles leichter!
> 
> cya


 
 Stimmt  
 Juhu nach 5 Posts endlich nicht mehr an ein ander vorbei geredet ^^

 MfG
 cAm3eel


----------



## fft (24. August 2005)

war klar das es wirr ist :suspekt: 

also, das forum hat eine gewisse länge wie hier> http://www.schappo.com/interaktiv/surfflirt/index.html
diese länge bleibt auch vorhanden, wenn eine kürzere seite des forums erscheint....wenn ihr auf "log in" klickt seht ihr was ich meine.....dann ist unten die lange weiße fläche die dann vom forum nicht benötigt wird aber eben erscheint weil es eingebunden ist. 
das sieht nich so toll aus.
das forum habe ich eingebunden um den traffic auf der seite selbst zu reduzieren.

hier habe ich ein ähnliches problem: http://funkyfreshtunes.de/radioplaylist/index.htm

die playlist ist fast immer zu lang...setze ich sie kürzer von der höhe herhabe ich das problem, dass wenn titel länger sind, eben aussen dieser hässliche balken zu sehen ist.
auf dieser seite ist es allerdings nicht so wichtig  

habe ich jetzt entwirrt?


----------



## nero_85 (24. August 2005)

vielleicht mit javascript!

die höhe des fensters auslesen und dann die höhe (weniger ungefär 200 bis 300 px(banner was halt sonst noch über dem iframe ist)) auf das iframe übernehmen!

du hast bestimmt ahnung von javascript wenn ich mir die seite anschau!!

cya


----------



## fft (24. August 2005)

ehrlich gesgt ist ne menge zusammengetragen und zusammengesetzt...aber danke für die blumen.
ich muß sagen, dass auch das gekonnt sein muß um keine sterne mit weltall im hintergrund zu haben und leuchtende buchstaben  

was ich meine ist ein html-code, der die seite einfach nach oben setzt.
es gibt seiten, die haben nach jedem abschnitt einen link der die seite nach oben versetzt (seht meistens "nach oben") und gut. 
der code soll das eben nur selbst veranlassen...


----------



## nero_85 (24. August 2005)

das "nachoben" ist einfach ein gesetzter anker!

da wird gleich nach dem body-tag der anker gesetzt:


```
<a name="top">
```

und dann wird das ganze per link aufgerufen:


```
<a href="#top">nachoben</a>
```

dadurch verschwindet jedoch der weiße bereich nicht! der würde eben dann verschwinden wenn du die höhe des iframes per javascript anpasst! ich schau mal ob ich was passendes für dich auf meinem rechner finde!

cya


----------



## nero_85 (24. August 2005)

ok ich weiß nicht obs geht aber versuchs hiermit:


```
<script language="javascript">

var height=screen.height-300;

document.write('<iframe src="http://70349.board.webtropia.com/board.php?action=index" height="'+height+'" width="100%" frameborder="0" scrolling="auto"><p>Achtung: Diese Inhalte k&ouml;nnen nicht angezeigt werden, weil Ihr Browser keine IFrames unterst&uuml;tzt.<p></iframe>')</script>
```

edit: habs ausprobiert! das funktioniert perfekt!

versuchs einfach mal! und wenns nicht klappt, frag doch einfach mal im javascript-forum nach!

cya

nero


----------

